# Tudor:"Milan terza quarta rosa. Grande lavoro. Per noi importante".



## admin (7 Maggio 2022)

Igor Tudor in conferenza:"È stata una settimana come le altre, vissuta con concentrazione nella maniera giusta. Per loro sarà una gara molto importante, e di conseguenza lo sarà anche per noi, perché quando ti guardano tutti vuoi fare sempre bella figura".

"I cambi saranno importanti? Sono d'accordo, questa gara si giocherà in sedici, per entrambi. Noi ci siamo quasi tutti, tanti giocatori stanno bene, è un valore aggiunto".

"Il Milan? Se si guarda la rosa che hanno sono al terzo o al quarto posto, questo significa che il club e l'allenatore hanno fatto un lavoro straordinario. Sono due anni che sono lì, faccio i complimenti a tutti. Hanno grande corsa e fisicità, quindi dovremo essere al massimo sotto quel profilo".

Ha fatto un corso accelerato di Fatal Verona?
"Non si poteva scappare (ride, ndr). Ma per noi cambia poco, siamo focalizzati sul presente. Noi vogliamo vincere, c'è una partita da giocare, nella quale ci saranno più tensioni rispetto al solito".

Si aspettava la designazione di Doveri?
"Lo stimo, ha qualità, anche se per i miei gusti è un po' permaloso. Il rosso a Ceccherini contro il Napoli fu esagerato, prese il secondo giallo a sessanta metri dalla porta, che per me non c'era. Spero che non si parlerà di lui dopo la partita".

Gunter tornerà titolare dopo l'esclusione di Cagliari?
"Non posso dirlo, l'esclusione di Cagliari credo fosse giusta, perché ho visto altri che stavano meglio".

Vi dà fastidio che ci saranno tanti tifosi del Milan?
"Ci saranno anche tanti nostri tifosi. Ci sentiremo a casa e proveremo a fare del nostro meglio".


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Igor Tudor in conferenza:"È stata una settimana come le altre, vissuta con concentrazione nella maniera giusta. Per loro sarà una gara molto importante, e di conseguenza lo sarà anche per noi, perché quando ti guardano tutti vuoi fare sempre bella figura".
> 
> "I cambi saranno importanti? Sono d'accordo, questa gara si giocherà in sedici, per entrambi. Noi ci siamo quasi tutti, tanti giocatori stanno bene, è un valore aggiunto".
> 
> "Il Milan? Se si guarda la rosa che hanno sono al terzo o al quarto posto, questo significa che il club e l'allenatore hanno fatto un lavoro straordinario. Sono due anni che sono lì, faccio i complimenti a tutti. Hanno grande corsa e fisicità, quindi dovremo essere al massimo sotto quel profilo".


Quindicesima rosa. 
Siamo da zona salvezza.


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Igor Tudor in conferenza:"È stata una settimana come le altre, vissuta con concentrazione nella maniera giusta. Per loro sarà una gara molto importante, e di conseguenza lo sarà anche per noi, perché quando ti guardano tutti vuoi fare sempre bella figura".
> 
> "I cambi saranno importanti? Sono d'accordo, questa gara si giocherà in sedici, per entrambi. Noi ci siamo quasi tutti, tanti giocatori stanno bene, è un valore aggiunto".
> 
> ...


.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Igor Tudor in conferenza:"È stata una settimana come le altre, vissuta con concentrazione nella maniera giusta. Per loro sarà una gara molto importante, e di conseguenza lo sarà anche per noi, perché quando ti guardano tutti vuoi fare sempre bella figura".
> 
> "I cambi saranno importanti? Sono d'accordo, questa gara si giocherà in sedici, per entrambi. Noi ci siamo quasi tutti, tanti giocatori stanno bene, è un valore aggiunto".
> 
> ...


Prima era quarta, ora terza. Piano piano capiranno che siamo i più forti del campionato


----------



## Mika (7 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quindicesima rosa.
> Siamo da zona salvezza.


Il Lanciano non esiste


----------



## Milo (7 Maggio 2022)

Tanta paura


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Maggio 2022)

Più che farai Verona e fatal Milan…visto che nei momenti decisivi il Milan vi ha sbattuti dritti nelle serie minori per ben due volte…chi sa come mai nessuno lo dice…


----------



## Mika (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Igor Tudor in conferenza:"È stata una settimana come le altre, vissuta con concentrazione nella maniera giusta. Per loro sarà una gara molto importante, e di conseguenza lo sarà anche per noi, perché quando ti guardano tutti vuoi fare sempre bella figura".
> 
> "I cambi saranno importanti? Sono d'accordo, questa gara si giocherà in sedici, per entrambi. Noi ci siamo quasi tutti, tanti giocatori stanno bene, è un valore aggiunto".
> 
> ...


Sentitelo come ricorda torti per fargli ricordare che ha un credito


----------



## pazzomania (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Igor Tudor in conferenza:"È stata una settimana come le altre, vissuta con concentrazione nella maniera giusta. Per loro sarà una gara molto importante, e di conseguenza lo sarà anche per noi, perché quando ti guardano tutti vuoi fare sempre bella figura".
> 
> "I cambi saranno importanti? Sono d'accordo, questa gara si giocherà in sedici, per entrambi. Noi ci siamo quasi tutti, tanti giocatori stanno bene, è un valore aggiunto".
> 
> ...



Che pensi alla sua, di rosa.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Igor Tudor in conferenza:"È stata una settimana come le altre, vissuta con concentrazione nella maniera giusta. Per loro sarà una gara molto importante, e di conseguenza lo sarà anche per noi, perché quando ti guardano tutti vuoi fare sempre bella figura".
> 
> "I cambi saranno importanti? Sono d'accordo, questa gara si giocherà in sedici, per entrambi. Noi ci siamo quasi tutti, tanti giocatori stanno bene, è un valore aggiunto".
> 
> ...


Analisi lucida.
Inter Juve e Napoli sono ancora superiori.
Se ci muoviamo bene quest'estate, potremmo essere la seconda (dietro temo la Juve) o addirittura la prima se le altre dormono.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Analisi lucida.
> Inter Juve e Napoli sono ancora superiori.
> Se ci muoviamo bene quest'estate, potremmo essere la seconda (dietro temo la Juve) o addirittura la prima se le altre dormono.


Dalla ripresa post lockdown sono passati ormai due anni e mezzo e quasi due campionati e mezzo: può in un arco temporale così lungo e su così tante partite una squadra inferiore totalizzare più punti?
Più punti in quella bizzarra ripresa, più punti nel campionato scorso, più punti nel campionato in corso e ,ovviamente, nella somma delle partite dei campionati appena citati.


----------



## Mika (7 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dalla ripresa post lockdown sono passati ormai due anni e mezzo e quasi due campionati e mezzo: può in un arco temporale così lungo e su così tante partite una squadra inferiore totalizzare più punti?
> Più punti in quella bizzarra ripresa, più punti nel campionato scorso, più punti nel campionato in corso e ,ovviamente, nella somma delle partite dei campionati appena citati.


Per molti, anche tifosi del Milan, Pioli e la squadra sta ancora overperformando  E' un caso che siamo la per molti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dalla ripresa post lockdown sono passati ormai due anni e mezzo e quasi due campionati e mezzo: può in un arco temporale così lungo e su così tante partite una squadra inferiore totalizzare più punti?
> Più punti in quella bizzarra ripresa, più punti nel campionato scorso, più punti nel campionato in corso e ,ovviamente, nella somma delle partite dei campionati appena citati.


Io credo che il milan valga 80 e abbia tratto 90 dalla sua rosa. 
Juve e Napoli valgono 100, e rendono a 70.
L'inter vale 120, rende tra 80 e 100 a seconda dei momenti. 

Quindi si, stiamo overperformando e si evince soprattutto dal fatto che siamo dove siamo con un attacco pietoso, Leao e Giroud a parte. 
Roba da parte destra della classifica.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo che il milan valga 80 e abbia tratto 90 dalla sua rosa.
> Juve e Napoli valgono 100, e rendono a 70.
> L'inter vale 120, rende tra 80 e 100 a seconda dei momenti.
> 
> ...


La classifica degli scontri diretti come te la spieghi?
Lo sai che se il Milan avesse giocato un mini campionato andata e ritorno con le 'big' oggi sarebbe campione d’Italia?


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Per molti, anche tifosi del Milan, Pioli e la squadra sta ancora overperformando  E' un caso che siamo la per molti.


Tipo se io e te giochiamo a scacchi per due anni e tu hai la nomea di essere più forte di me ma io ti batto per due anni io overperformo e tu giochi sotto le tue possibilità.
Ma tu resti il forte e io lo scarso.
Bizzarro il mondo.

Io dico che Donnarumma ha fatto danni seri.


----------



## Zenos (7 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo che il milan valga 80 e abbia tratto 90 dalla sua rosa.
> Juve e Napoli valgono 100, e rendono a 70.
> L'inter vale 120, rende tra 80 e 100 a seconda dei momenti.
> 
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## Mika (7 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo che il milan valga 80 e abbia tratto 90 dalla sua rosa.
> Juve e Napoli valgono 100, e rendono a 70.
> L'inter vale 120, rende tra 80 e 100 a seconda dei momenti.
> 
> ...


Overperformare per due anni e mezzo... periodo lungo: abbiamo attivato il debug-mode ed inserito i codici cheat?  A parte gli scherzi e le battute, non penso stiamo overperformando, lo credevo anche io fino a qualche tempo fa, abbiamo avuto anche dei periodi no ma chi overperforma quando perde "il periodo d'oro" non si riprende più, se invece si torna dopo il periodo allora non è più overperformare.

Ovviamente poi se vinciamo noi è demerito degli altri se perdiamo noi è giustamente demerito nostro. Meriti nostri mai. Il Lanciano non esiste.


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Analisi lucida.
> Inter Juve e Napoli sono ancora superiori.
> Se ci muoviamo bene quest'estate, potremmo essere la seconda (dietro temo la Juve) o addirittura la prima se le altre dormono.


Sono ancora superiori però rimangono dietro…a me sinceramente possono dire che il Milan è da retrocessione l’importante che parli il campo come sempre, unico giudice del calcio.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Sono ancora superiori però rimangono dietro…a me sinceramente possono dire che il Milan è da retrocessione l’importante che parli il campo come sempre, unico giudice del calcio.


E pure che il campo parla lo si rinnega.
Nell'immaginario collettivo il Napoli di Insigne e fabian è inarrivabile...
Ma non è che il Milan dei Leao e bennacer oggi è più forte?
Sia mai eh..
Ho fatto i nomi di due singoli non a caso. 
Gente che ha messo la freccia.


----------



## Ecthelion (7 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Overperformare per due anni e mezzo... periodo lungo: abbiamo attivato il debug-mode ed inserito i codici cheat?  A parte gli scherzi e le battute, non penso stiamo overperformando, lo credevo anche io fino a qualche tempo fa, abbiamo avuto anche dei periodi no ma chi overperforma quando perde "il periodo doro" non si riprende più, se invece si torna dopo il periodo allora non è più overperformare.
> 
> Ovviamente poi se vinciamo noi è demerito degli altri se perdiamo noi è giustamente demerito nostro. Meriti nostri mai. Il Lanciano non esiste.


Solo l'Inda può perdere questo scudettooo bla bla...
Solo il Napoli può perdere questo scudettooo bla bla
Ragazzi mettetevi l'animo in pace. Non non vinciamo mai. Sono gli altri che potrebbero perdere.


----------



## Mika (7 Maggio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Sono ancora superiori però rimangono dietro…a me sinceramente possono dire che il Milan è da retrocessione l’importante che parli il campo come sempre, unico giudice del calcio.


Nei bar ci sono tifosi di altre squadre che dicono "Se il Milan dovesse vincere lo scudetto, cosa che non avverrà perché scarsa ed è la per solo "fortuna" i milanisti e il Milan non devono festeggiare perché non sono stati loro più bravi ma gli altri polli a non vincerlo. Il loro scudetto non è uno scudetto vero ma casuale"


----------



## Maurizio91 (7 Maggio 2022)

Qualcuno lo dice per indispettire il Milan, altri non credo.
Io penso che questa cosa che non siamo i migliori è dovuta al fatto che schieriamo regolarmente i Messias e i Salamakers, oltre che avere una panchina mediocre, per giunta considerando che puntiamo al titolo.

Se quest'estate almeno gli 11 titolari saranno tutti quantomeno di buon livello oggettivamente quasi nessuno potrà più dire nulla sulla rosa del Milan


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno lo dice per indispettire il Milan, altri non credo.
> Io penso che questa cosa che non siamo i migliori è dovuta al fatto che schieriamo regolarmente i Messias e i Salamakers, oltre che avere una panchina mediocre, per giunta considerando che puntiamo al titolo.
> 
> Se quest'estate almeno gli 11 titolari saranno tutti quantomeno di buon livello oggettivamente quasi nessuno potrà più dire nulla sulla rosa del Milan


Ma la panchina dell'inter?
Ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## gabuz (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Igor Tudor in conferenza:"È stata una settimana come le altre, vissuta con concentrazione nella maniera giusta. Per loro sarà una gara molto importante, e di conseguenza lo sarà anche per noi, perché quando ti guardano tutti vuoi fare sempre bella figura".
> 
> "I cambi saranno importanti? Sono d'accordo, questa gara si giocherà in sedici, per entrambi. Noi ci siamo quasi tutti, tanti giocatori stanno bene, è un valore aggiunto".
> 
> ...


La stamperei e l'attaccherei nel nostro spogliatoio


----------



## DMC (7 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Analisi lucida.
> Inter Juve e Napoli sono ancora superiori.
> Se ci muoviamo bene quest'estate, potremmo essere la seconda (dietro temo la Juve) o addirittura la prima se le altre dormono.


Talmente superiori che ci sono dietro.

Il giorno che diventiamo "la prima rosa del campionato" è il giorno che vinciamo la serie A con 20 giornate di anticipo


----------



## DMC (7 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo che il milan valga 80 e abbia tratto 90 dalla sua rosa.
> Juve e Napoli valgono 100, e rendono a 70.
> L'inter vale 120, rende tra 80 e 100 a seconda dei momenti.
> 
> ...


Rasoio di Occam, no?
Se sono due anni che il Milan fa questi numeri e punti, più di tutte le altre salvo l'Inter allora è ovvio che siamo superiori al momento. Che ginnastiche mentali bisogna fare pur di non ammettere che la nostra rosa è almeno pari a quella delle altre top? Ditemi dei titolari della Juve chi prendereste per sostituire i nostri...


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo che il milan valga 80 e abbia tratto 90 dalla sua rosa.
> Juve e Napoli valgono 100, e rendono a 70.
> L'inter vale 120, rende tra 80 e 100 a seconda dei momenti.
> 
> ...


Secondo me stai delirando…non tanto sulla overperformance del milan( lo rispetto ma non la condivido ma ognuno la pensa come meglio crede), ma sui 120 punti del Inter. Follia pura


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tipo se io e te giochiamo a scacchi per due anni e tu hai la nomea di essere più forte di me ma io ti batto per due anni io overperformo e tu giochi sotto le tue possibilità.
> Ma tu resti il forte e io lo scarso.
> Bizzarro il mondo.
> 
> Io dico che Donnarumma ha fatto danni seri.


È assurdo veramente, anzi fa ridere come cosa


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E pure che il campo parla lo si rinnega.
> Nell'immaginario collettivo il Napoli di Insigne e fabian è inarrivabile...
> Ma non è che il Milan dei Leao e bennacer oggi è più forte?
> Sia mai eh..
> ...


Appunto dico il campo perché il campo non mente ma soprattutto non fa chiacchiere come molti fanno, parlano ma “ignorano” e fanno finta di non vedere…tipo le statistiche.


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Nei bar ci sono tifosi di altre squadre che dicono "Se il Milan dovesse vincere lo scudetto, cosa che non avverrà perché scarsa ed è la per solo "fortuna" i milanisti e il Milan non devono festeggiare perché non sono stati loro più bravi ma gli altri polli a non vincerlo. Il loro scudetto non è uno scudetto vero ma casuale"


Va be ma il Milan ha sempre vinto perché è “fortunato” non ha caso il migliore allenatore di sempre italiano (Ancelotti)ha vinto quello che ha vinto perché “fortunato” che poi non serve anche quella? ma come dicevo alla fine l’unico giudice e il campo punto. Il resto sono chiacchiere è se lo porta via il vento.


----------



## jumpy65 (7 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo che il milan valga 80 e abbia tratto 90 dalla sua rosa.
> Juve e Napoli valgono 100, e rendono a 70.
> L'inter vale 120, rende tra 80 e 100 a seconda dei momenti.
> 
> ...


Io credo che siamo sottovalutati, questo si. Ed è quello che traspare anche dalla tua stima. Credo che ce la giochiamo con la juve per i giocatori in rosa ma noi siamo in crescita perché abbiamo una squadra giovane e la juve in calo e un futuro da rifondare. Noi abbiamo un allenatore superiore. L'inter ha dei giocatori forti ma nel complesso della rosa non è superiore a noi. Il napoli non lo considero proprio rispetto alle altre, loro si hanno sorpreso.


----------



## sion (7 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo che il milan valga 80 e abbia tratto 90 dalla sua rosa.
> Juve e Napoli valgono 100, e rendono a 70.
> L'inter vale 120, rende tra 80 e 100 a seconda dei momenti.
> 
> ...


aspetta,l'inter 200 vale..e il napoli 150 almeno,siamo li' per puro culo dovremmo essere appena dietro al sassuolo in classifica

grazie fortuna che ci assisti da quasi 3 anni,sopratutto senza infortuni che hanno sterminato l'inter per tutta la stagione...

siamo pure indebitati fino all'osso del collo e non abbiamo fatto crescere alcun giovane in questi anni...mentre gli altri,che invidia!

scusa con tutto il rispetto che uno puo' avere,visto che ce la liberta' di pensiero,io penso che hai scritto una marea di CAZZATE.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Io credo che siamo sottovalutati, questo si. Ed è quello che traspare anche dalla tua stima. Credo che ce la giochiamo con la juve per i giocatori in rosa ma noi siamo in crescita perché abbiamo una squadra giovane e la juve in calo e un futuro da rifondare. Noi abbiamo un allenatore superiore. L'inter ha dei giocatori forti ma nel complesso della rosa non è superiore a noi. Il napoli non lo considero proprio rispetto alle altre, loro si hanno sorpreso.


A parte il fatto che essere squadra in uno sport di squadra è un pregio e non un limite, ma sul presunto valore dei singoli , i nostri rispetto agli avversari, a fine anno bisogna mettersi con calma e stilare nuove gerarchie.

Io non lo so se a Napoli e Torino abbiano problemi interni e di spogliatoio che li porta a non esprimersi al meglio ma , anche fosse, sono problemi loro.

Io mi limito a vedere il campo e i risultati.
Oggi il Milan ha la miglior difesa del campionato, anche nei numeri.
Ma non ci hanno rotto le palle per anni che il campionato si vince con la difesa?


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Maggio 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> aspetta,l'inter 200 vale..e il napoli 150 almeno,siamo li' per puro culo dovremmo essere appena dietro al sassuolo in classifica
> 
> grazie fortuna che ci assisti da quasi 3 anni,sopratutto senza infortuni che hanno sterminato l'inter per tutta la stagione...
> 
> ...


Guarda l’ultima frase volevo scriverla io ma voglio mantenermi che non si sa mai


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (7 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A parte il fatto che essere squadra in uno sport di squadra è un pregio e non un limite, ma sul presunto valore dei singoli , i nostri rispetto agli avversari, a fine anno bisogna mettersi con calma e stilare nuove gerarchie.
> 
> Io non lo so se a Napoli e Torino abbiano problemi interni e di spogliatoio che li porta a non esprimersi al meglio ma , anche fosse, sono problemi loro.
> 
> ...


No, aspetta un attimo, Diavolo: mi stai dicendo che Tomori e Kalulu, senza Modigliani in porta, stanno facendo meglio degli ingiocabili Skriniar e Bastoni? Avrai preso un abbaglio: uno scarto del Chelsea e un ragazzino francese senza alcuna esperienza non possono essere sopra al miglior difensore degli ultimi tre secoli, il biondo di Bratislava, e al miglior centrale mai prodotto dall’Italia dai tempi di Cesare e Pompeo.


----------



## Ecthelion (7 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A parte il fatto che essere squadra in uno sport di squadra è un pregio e non un limite, ma sul presunto valore dei singoli , i nostri rispetto agli avversari, a fine anno bisogna mettersi con calma e stilare nuove gerarchie.
> 
> Io non lo so se a Napoli e Torino abbiano problemi interni e di spogliatoio che li porta a non esprimersi al meglio ma , anche fosse, sono problemi loro.
> 
> ...


Sì ma con la difesa non dai "dimostrazione di forza" come la magica Inda, o il grande Napoli che sfodera dei 6-1.
E non hai nemmeno comprato il mostro da millemila milioni che spacca le partite.
Siamo sempre lì, comunque la rimastichiamo siamo sempre più deboli, almeno finché non le vinceremo tutte quattro a zero per una stagione intera.
p.s. sono d'accordo su tutto quello che scrivi, lo sai.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Sì ma con la difesa non dai "dimostrazione di forza" come la magica Inda, o il grande Napoli che sfodera dei 6-1.
> E non hai nemmeno comprato il mostro da millemila milioni che spacca le partite.
> Siamo sempre lì, comunque la rimastichiamo siamo sempre più deboli, almeno finché non le vinceremo tutte quattro a zero per una stagione intera.
> p.s. sono d'accordo su tutto quello che scrivi, lo sai.


Non ha nemmeno senso giocare se le etichette sono già attaccate.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Maggio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me stai delirando…non tanto sulla overperformance del milan( lo rispetto ma non la condivido ma ognuno la pensa come meglio crede), ma sui 120 punti del Inter. Follia pura


Non sono punti, per carità.
Sono valori assoluti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Maggio 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> aspetta,l'inter 200 vale..e il napoli 150 almeno,siamo li' per puro culo dovremmo essere appena dietro al sassuolo in classifica
> 
> grazie fortuna che ci assisti da quasi 3 anni,sopratutto senza infortuni che hanno sterminato l'inter per tutta la stagione...
> 
> ...


Sul fatto che il nostro percorso sia esemplare credo che non ci siano dubbi.
Ma a mio modesto parere chi crede che abbiamo la rosa migliore in italia è un po obnubilato dal tifo (e ci sta per carità, funziona anche così). 
Guardate il nostro attacco e capirete che stiamo facendo un MIRACOLO.


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ha nemmeno senso giocare se le etichette sono già attaccate.


Appunto…nemmeno io City avrebbe come valore assoluto 120 punti in queste serie A, è sovrumano.


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sul fatto che il nostro percorso sia esemplare credo che non ci siano dubbi.
> Ma a mio modesto parere chi crede che abbiamo la rosa migliore in italia è un po obnubilato dal tifo (e ci sta per carità, funziona anche così).
> Guardate il nostro attacco e capirete che stiamo facendo un MIRACOLO.


Sono punti di vista, dopo quasi tre anni le altre sono sotto be io due domande me le faccio sinceramente.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sul fatto che il nostro percorso sia esemplare credo che non ci siano dubbi.
> Ma a mio modesto parere chi crede che abbiamo la rosa migliore in italia è un po obnubilato dal tifo (e ci sta per carità, funziona anche così).
> Guardate il nostro attacco e capirete che stiamo facendo un MIRACOLO.


A parte il fatto che non sarebbe la prima volta in cui una squadra che non eccelle per numeri offensivi primeggia ,ti potrei citare la juve di vieri e padovano o di matri, il Milan di Capello , perché in Italia storicamente si vince coi numeri difensivi, ma poi il problema non è se il Milan è la rosa più forte, metterla su questi termini vuol dire fuorviare il focus, ma se sul campo si sta dimostrando più forte.

Più forte in un arco temporale talmente lungo che merita approfondimenti .
Il campo decreta chi è più forte, non le chiacchiere da bar .

Donnarumma non era top mondo?
E io a dirti per anni che era sopravvalutato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A parte il fatto che non sarebbe la prima volta in cui una squadra che non eccelle per numeri offensivi primeggia ,ti potrei citare la juve di vieri e padovano o di matri, il Milan di Capello , perché in Italia storicamente si vince coi numeri difensivi, ma poi il problema non è se il Milan è la rosa più forte, metterla su questi termini vuol dire fuorviare il focus, ma se sul campo si sta dimostrando più forte.
> 
> Più forte in un arco temporale talmente lungo che merita approfondimenti .


Ma infatti sicuramente cio che sta facendo il milan è incredibile e degno di ogni elogio. 
Anche perchè non capisco dove sia il problema nell'ammettere che non siamo i piu forti: il Leicester ha vinto nel 2016 ed era forse la sesta forza della PL, succedono anche queste cose.
Un motivo di orgoglio in più, semmai.
Il fatto è che noi siamo a tre titolari (trequartista, ala destra, punta) di distanza dall'essere una grande squadra.
Da ottavi/quarti di CL sicuri e in grado di lottare per lo scudo con continuità.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti sicuramente cio che sta facendo il milan è incredibile e degno di ogni elogio.
> Anche perchè non capisco dove sia il problema nell'ammettere che non siamo i piu forti: il Leicester ha vinto nel 2016 ed era forse la sesta forza della PL, succedono anche queste cose.
> Un motivo di orgoglio in più, semmai.
> Il fatto è che noi siamo a tre titolari (trequartista, ala destra, punta) di distanza dall'essere una grande squadra.
> Da ottavi/quarti di CL sicuri e in grado di lottare per lo scudo con continuità.


Per me c'è troppa avversione verso i nostri. 
Ma va bene così...


Siamo il Leicester della serie A .


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sul fatto che il nostro percorso sia esemplare credo che non ci siano dubbi.
> Ma a mio modesto parere chi crede che abbiamo la rosa migliore in italia è un po obnubilato dal tifo (e ci sta per carità, funziona anche così).
> Guardate il nostro attacco e capirete che stiamo facendo un MIRACOLO.


Guarda, io sono uno dei primi a dire che la fortuna del Milan é essere una squadra in tutto e per tutto a differenza delle rivali. Come squadra questi due anni lo dimostrano, numeri alla mano tra investimento e resa il dibattito neanche dovrebbe aprirsi. Quindi la logica utilizzata nella costruzione del Milan é da premiare e ricordare ogni volta. Potenzialmente (per come vedo il calcio io per carità), credo invece che ci siano tre squadre superiori a noi sulla carta, rosa alla mano. 
Pero' vorrei ben ribadire la differenza tra squadra e rosa, ed é qui secondo me che molti cadono nel tranello, dovremmo essere fieri dei nostri ragazzi e di cosa ha fatto la dirigenza.

Solo non capisco se per attacco intendi i numeri (gol+assist) o i singoli giocatori? Perché questa leggenda del numero dei gol é veramente una fandonia che insulta lo spirito del calcio, di esempi anche contemporanei di attacco che segna poco, ma di squadra che vince c'é ne sono a bizzeffe. 

Io capisco i fratelli rossoneri che si sono stufati, per carità quando é una persona che non ha obiettività a dirci che siamo li per miracolo (chiariamo subito che con il Leicester non c'entriamo niente) allora mi innervosisco anche io, siamo passati dai triplici dottorati (ricordate tutti gli esami e prove di maturità che abbiamo superato l'anno scorso?) ai miracolati perché non trovano più parole, dimenticando il concetto di squadra (e mi piacerebbe tanto che solo uno si sedesse ed analizzasse quale sia lo scopo del calcio).


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Guarda, io sono uno dei primi a dire che la fortuna del Milan é essere una squadra in tutto e per tutto a differenza delle rivali. Come squadra questi due anni lo dimostrano, numeri alla mano tra investimento e resa il dibattito neanche dovrebbe aprirsi. Quindi la logica utilizzata nella costruzione del Milan é da premiare e ricordare ogni volta. Potenzialmente (per come vedo il calcio io per carità), credo invece che ci siano tre squadre superiori a noi sulla carta, rosa alla mano.
> Pero' vorrei ben ribadire la differenza tra squadra e rosa, ed é qui secondo me che molti cadono nel tranello, dovremmo essere fieri dei nostri ragazzi e di cosa ha fatto la dirigenza.
> 
> Solo non capisco se per attacco intendi i numeri (gol+assist) o i singoli giocatori? Perché questa leggenda del numero dei gol é veramente una fandonia che insulta lo spirito del calcio, di esempi anche contemporanei di attacco che segna poco, ma di squadra che vince c'é ne sono a bizzeffe.
> ...


Solo applausi condivido tutto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Guarda, io sono uno dei primi a dire che la fortuna del Milan é essere una squadra in tutto e per tutto a differenza delle rivali. Come squadra questi due anni lo dimostrano, numeri alla mano tra investimento e resa il dibattito neanche dovrebbe aprirsi. Quindi la logica utilizzata nella costruzione del Milan é da premiare e ricordare ogni volta. Potenzialmente (per come vedo il calcio io per carità), credo invece che ci siano tre squadre superiori a noi sulla carta, rosa alla mano.
> Pero' vorrei ben ribadire la differenza tra squadra e rosa, ed é qui secondo me che molti cadono nel tranello, dovremmo essere fieri dei nostri ragazzi e di cosa ha fatto la dirigenza.
> 
> Solo non capisco se per attacco intendi i numeri (gol+assist) o i singoli giocatori? Perché questa leggenda del numero dei gol é veramente una fandonia che insulta lo spirito del calcio, di esempi anche contemporanei di attacco che segna poco, ma di squadra che vince c'é ne sono a bizzeffe.
> ...


Se parliamo di SQUADRA, siamo sicuramente i piu uniti e compatti in italia. 
Non c'è dubbio.
Ma è altrettanto chiaro che, purtroppo, in rosa ci sono diversi "bravi ragazzi" che mancano del talento necessario per giocare nel milan. 

Ballo tourè 
Krunic 
Bakayoko 
Messias 
Saelemakers 
Romagnoli 
Diaz 

Per non aprire il discorso Ibra, che è un fenomeno ma ex giocatore da un annetto.
E pure Giroud, cui viene chiesto di fare molto di più rispetto al suo logico compito (punta da 20-30 minuti finali)


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Guarda, io sono uno dei primi a dire che la fortuna del Milan é essere una squadra in tutto e per tutto a differenza delle rivali. Come squadra questi due anni lo dimostrano, numeri alla mano tra investimento e resa il dibattito neanche dovrebbe aprirsi. Quindi la logica utilizzata nella costruzione del Milan é da premiare e ricordare ogni volta. Potenzialmente (per come vedo il calcio io per carità), credo invece che ci siano tre squadre superiori a noi sulla carta, rosa alla mano.
> Pero' vorrei ben ribadire la differenza tra squadra e rosa, ed é qui secondo me che molti cadono nel tranello, dovremmo essere fieri dei nostri ragazzi e di cosa ha fatto la dirigenza.
> 
> Solo non capisco se per attacco intendi i numeri (gol+assist) o i singoli giocatori? Perché questa leggenda del numero dei gol é veramente una fandonia che insulta lo spirito del calcio, di esempi anche contemporanei di attacco che segna poco, ma di squadra che vince c'é ne sono a bizzeffe.
> ...


È una bella discussione, per certi versi fastidiosa , per altri interessante.

C'è sicuramente approssimazione nel guardare il calcio ma pure parecchia ignoranza e malafede .

Tutto sommato se molti tifosi sono arrivati a ragionare per stereotipi è colpa di chi il calcio lo racconta e lo commenta. 

Ma capisco faccia rumore ammettere che rabiot costa un botto ed è un cesso mentre Bennacer è costato due banane e lo surclassa , come è dura ammettere che per un Donnarumma che va via ne trovi uno che è molto meglio .

Il Milan sta stuprando stereotipi mentali perché ha messo programmazione, lavoro e valori ai primi posti.

Al Milan sono tutti amici.
Valli a battere 25 amici che remano dalla stessa parte .


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se parliamo di SQUADRA, siamo sicuramente i piu uniti e compatti in italia.
> Non c'è dubbio.
> Ma è altrettanto chiaro che, purtroppo, in rosa ci sono diversi "bravi ragazzi" che mancano del talento necessario per giocare nel milan.
> 
> ...


Sei troppo benevolo con l'inter:
Gagliardini
Sanchez 
Vidal 
Kolarov
Vecino 
Da noi non vedrebbero il campo perché inadeguati. 
Lo sai?
E la lista potrebbe essere più lunga.


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se parliamo di SQUADRA, siamo sicuramente i piu uniti e compatti in italia.
> Non c'è dubbio.
> Ma è altrettanto chiaro che, purtroppo, in rosa ci sono diversi "bravi ragazzi" che mancano del talento necessario per giocare nel milan.
> 
> ...


Ranocchia
Vecino
Vidal
Caicedo
Kolarov
Darmian
D’ambrosio
Ecco questi sono i bidoni del Inter, come vedi i bidoni fanno parte del calcio e non c’è l’ha solo il milan.


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> È una bella discussione, per certi versi fastidiosa , per altri interessante.
> 
> C'è sicuramente approssimazione nel guardare il calcio ma pure parecchia ignoranza e malafede .
> 
> ...


Esattamente caro Diavolo, purtroppo in Italia si ragioni sui “nomi” Rabiot è un nome, meglio un Rabiot che ha un nome piuttosto che Bennacer che non è nessuno è viene dal Empoli retrocesso. Questo è solo un esempio


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Maggio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ranocchia
> Vecino
> Vidal
> Caicedo
> ...


Chiaro.
Ma purtroppo l'11 titolare dell'inter, ad eccezione giusto del portiere, se la gioca con il nostro e in attacco è purtroppo nettamente superiore. 
Un Correa/Sanchez qualunque in trequarti ci farebbe comodissimo, per non parlare di un Lautaro a finalizzare la manovra.
Comunque di quelli che citi salverei Darmian e D'ambrosio, sono giocatori onesti che in panca ci possono stare alla grande


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Chiaro.
> Ma purtroppo l'11 titolare dell'inter, ad eccezione giusto del portiere, se la gioca con il nostro e in attacco è purtroppo nettamente superiore.
> Un Correa/Sanchez qualunque in trequarti ci farebbe comodissimo, per non parlare di un Lautaro a finalizzare la manovra.
> Comunque di quelli che citi salverei Darmian e D'ambrosio, sono giocatori onesti che in panca ci possono stare alla grande


Be ok, ma anche Messias è Salemakers e Krunic sono onestissimi mi sembra. Poi l’11 del Inter siamo semrpe li. Io dico solo una cosa il Milan ha: Theo-Tomori-Leao che nessuno in Italia ha!


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Esattamente caro Diavolo, purtroppo in Italia si ragioni sui “nomi” Rabiot è un nome, meglio un Rabiot che ha un nome piuttosto che Bennacer che non è nessuno è viene dal Empoli retrocesso. Questo è solo un esempio


Meno male ognuno fa il suo lavoro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Maggio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ranocchia
> Vecino
> Vidal
> Caicedo
> ...



Con la differenza che il loro 11 titolare è completo e sono praticamente fatti di adamantio,dal momento che non saltano quasi mai una partita! Quindi questi bidonazzi da te citati entrano in campo solamente per far rifiatare i titolari o quando malauguratamente un arbitro decide di ammonire un giocatore diffidato (evento rarissimo per l'inda)  
Anche perchè il covid da loro non ha fatto danni,dal momento che ovviamente (o stranamente) li colpisce sempre nei periodi di sosta per le nazionali........

I nostri 11 invece sono incompleti (ci manca un esterno destro,un trequartista e se vogliamo fare i pignoli,anche un attaccante) e sono anche fatti di carta velina e per una piccola botta stanno fuori 3-4 partite (quando va bene).
E quindi ti ritrovi a giocare o con totali incapaci,o con giocatori mezzeseghe (che sostituiscono altrettanti giocatori mezzeseghe,pensiamo alla staffetta Saelemeker/Messias) o con giocatori adattati come Florenzi a sinistra,kessie trequartista,krunic inserito qua e la.


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che il loro 11 titolare è completo e sono praticamente fatti di adamantio,dal momento che non saltano quasi mai una partita! Quindi questi bidonazzi da te citati entrano in campo solamente per far rifiatare i titolari o quando malauguratamente un arbitro decide di ammonire un giocatore diffidato (evento rarissimo per l'inda)
> Anche perchè il covid da loro non ha fatto danni,dal momento che ovviamente (o stranamente) li colpisce sempre nei periodi di sosta per le nazionali........
> 
> I nostri 11 invece sono incompleti (ci manca un esterno destro,un trequartista e se vogliamo fare i pignoli,anche un attaccante) e sono anche fatti di carta velina e per una piccola botta stanno fuori 3-4 partite (quando va bene).
> E quindi ti ritrovi a giocare o con totali incapaci,o con giocatori mezzeseghe (che sostituiscono altrettanti giocatori mezzeseghe,pensiamo alla staffetta Saelemeker/Messias) o con giocatori adattati come Florenzi a sinistra,kessie trequartista,krunic inserito qua e la.


Sento dire ogni che ci manca questo, ci manca quello, ci manca topolino Paperino intanto il Milan è primo con questi giocatori, gli altri nonostante tutto sono dietro.


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se parliamo di SQUADRA, siamo sicuramente i piu uniti e compatti in italia.
> Non c'è dubbio.
> Ma è altrettanto chiaro che, purtroppo, in rosa ci sono diversi "bravi ragazzi" che mancano del talento necessario per giocare nel milan.
> 
> ...


Ma cosa vuol dire da Milan? Da quale Milan? Erano da Milan Dalla Bona, Brocchi o Helveg? Lo erano Brocchi e Oliveira? Non sono mai tutti campioni o ottimi giocatori, in tutte le squadre farai fatica a non trovare giocatori alla Saele o alla Krunic. Perdonami, ma secondo me queste sono valutazioni antiche e anche superate. Quello che sto cercando di dire é che va benissimo dire "per me rosa alla mano siamo sotto la squadra X" oppure "secondo me non abbiamo uno storico vincente e manchiamo di esperienza rispetto ad Y" , e sono anche incline a vederla cosi per certi aspetti, ma dire lo spirito del gioco ormai dimenticato é un altro, spero si sia capito. 

Quello che non dovrebbe essere messo in discussione é "Il Milan come SQUADRA non é inferiore a nessuno" , ecco la discussione dovrebbe iniziare cosi, poi possiamo andare ad analizzare i singoli e possiamo sbizzarrirci visto che il calcio é la cosa più opinabile al mondo ed ognuno ha diritto di avere la sua rispettabilissima opinione. 
Andiamo a livellare le rose, vediamo con il 4-2-3-1 chi giocherebbe dei nostri titolare in un ipotetico top 11 della Serie A? Maignan, Kalulu (si per me é meglio di Tomori per come tratta la palla  ), Theo, Tonali e Leao. In un 4-4-3 sarebbe la stessa cosa. Tanto scarsi non siamo  , ma ancora una volta il calcio non é fatto dai singoli, altrimenti il PSG avrebbe vinto la Ligue 1 alla 20a giornata lo scorso anno e sempre i Francesi dovrebbero essere in finale di Champions. Squadra amico mio, altre componenti devono essere considerate prima di trarre le conclusioni.


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> È una bella discussione, per certi versi fastidiosa , per altri interessante.
> 
> C'è sicuramente approssimazione nel guardare il calcio ma pure parecchia ignoranza e malafede .
> 
> ...


Fastidiosa se é fatta con malizia, sono d'accordo, tuttavia non mi stanchero' mai di enfatizzare sul concetto di squadra, perché anche per formazione é qualcosa che mi emoziona e sono fiero di avere una squadra con le palle, indipendentemente da come finirà.
Spesso mi sono sentito tirare in faccia il concetto sacrosanto di Mulino Bianco AC Milan, unico metodo che secondo me avrebbe potuto farci ritornare nell'elite mondiale, cioé quell'ambiente che tutela l'ambiente dall'esterno e in cui tutti remano nella stessa direzione, anche chi ha magari delle "beghe" (per usare un eufemismo) contrattuali.

Il Mulino Bianco é quello che fa esordire tra i professionisti un Kalulu 19enne e che lo fa diventare praticamente un titolare ed uno dei giocatori più importanti della squadra, il Mulino Bianco é quello che non tradisce chi ha performato male o non ha rispettato le attese e che lo fa rinascere, e quello che inserisce giovanissimi assieme a veterani (quel famoso mix giovani-esperti) ed é sempre quello che isola la squadra proteggendo tecnico e giocatori, anche quelli sgraditi e che molti qui dentro vorrebbero in tribuna.
Questo ambiente magico fa tutta la differenza del mondo, certamente puoi avere anche un Mulino d'Oro, ma senza i giocatori forti non vai da nessuna parte, e noi ne abbiamo eccome.

Io voglio rifarmi alle parole di Paolo Maldini, uno dei maggiori artefici di questa rinascita Rossonera: "E' solo l'inizio!" (cit. dopo la riconquista della qualificazione Champions l'anno scorso), e dopo la vittoria del derby disse: " Con questo spirito andremo lontano.", praticamente in due frasi ha sintetizzato quello che sto cercando di dire, e sono convinto che Elliott o Investcorp o Uccello Rosso che sia, il Milan tra 5 anni ci toglierà un sacco di soddisfazioni.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo che il milan valga 80 e abbia tratto 90 dalla sua rosa.
> Juve e Napoli valgono 100, e rendono a 70.
> L'inter vale 120, rende tra 80 e 100 a seconda dei momenti.
> 
> ...


non capite che un overperformance non può durare 2 anni e mezzo,ma cavolo,non lo vedete? Una squadra che overperforma dopo 2 mesi crolla e fa schifo per il resto del campionato, tipo la roma di Garcia,quella era un overperformance, non la nostra.
Poi secondo me continuate a sopravvalutare la juve e il Napoli. La juve quest anno fa pietà, non sta underperformando come dici te, è proprio scarsa e basta. Non è che si chiama juve e allora parte favorita. Non pensare che in quanto la juve ha vinto 9 scudetti allora è favorita a prescindere. È peggiorata di molto. Fosse rimasto CR7 partiva tra le prime 2,ma senza di lui hanno perso molto, centrocampo da rifare si salva solo Rabiot,la difesa ha ancora dei paracarri come Bonucci e Chiellini tutti prossimi al ritiro. Tomori e Kalulu non li cambierei mai con loro. L'attacco è l'unico reparto dove sono più forti di noi.

Il Napoli è sempre il Napoli,un eterna incompiuta col DNA da perdenti, dai su.


----------



## Giangy (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Igor Tudor in conferenza:"È stata una settimana come le altre, vissuta con concentrazione nella maniera giusta. Per loro sarà una gara molto importante, e di conseguenza lo sarà anche per noi, perché quando ti guardano tutti vuoi fare sempre bella figura".
> 
> "I cambi saranno importanti? Sono d'accordo, questa gara si giocherà in sedici, per entrambi. Noi ci siamo quasi tutti, tanti giocatori stanno bene, è un valore aggiunto".
> 
> ...


Certi commenti di altre squadre non li capisco... Alla prossima, magari prossima stagione romperanno quelli della neo promossa Cremonese.


----------



## Jino (7 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dalla ripresa post lockdown sono passati ormai due anni e mezzo e quasi due campionati e mezzo: può in un arco temporale così lungo e su così tante partite una squadra inferiore totalizzare più punti?
> Più punti in quella bizzarra ripresa, più punti nel campionato scorso, più punti nel campionato in corso e ,ovviamente, nella somma delle partite dei campionati appena citati.



Tutto vero. Ma c'è solamente una cosa che può spezzare questa teoria che siamo più scarsi, cioè vincere. Se non vinciamo il campionato non cambieremo mai quest'idea, ed è giusto cosi.


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Maggio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tutto vero. Ma c'è solamente una cosa che può spezzare questa teoria che siamo più scarsi, cioè vincere. Se non vinciamo il campionato non cambieremo mai quest'idea, ed è giusto cosi.


Non sarebbe comunque giusto dire che se non vinciamo non cambieremo idea.


----------



## Jino (7 Maggio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe comunque giusto dire che se non vinciamo non cambieremo idea.



Sto solo dicendo che per quanto sia da anni che stiamo facendo benissimo, se poi non vinciamo il titolo, diventa complicato dire che siamo più forti dell'Inter che arriva da due titoli consecutivi. 

A prescindere da come finirà la stagione dobbiamo crescere come gruppo, dobbiamo dal mercato risolvere alcune lacunee.


----------



## LukeLike (8 Maggio 2022)

Vorrei fare un commento tecnico... SUCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2022)

Tudor suca.


----------



## Andris (8 Maggio 2022)

che esultanza ha fatto al primo goal ?
corso come un pazzo verso la panchina


----------

